# Source of Crystals in Hawaii?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get some good B grade Crystals In Hawaii? I was going to set up a new ADA tank at the end of the month and I wanted to pull all the stops in making the tank a breathtaking showpiece for my room.

Out of curiosity, how much would an (1) SS grade go for?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

your out of luck as far as CRS or any other dwarf shirmp is concerned if it aint labeled a "Feeder". per the dept of ag (i checked with them, and even applied for an import license) "no freshwater inverts (freshwater shrimp/crabs etc.) are allowed to be imported into the state of Hawaii, PERIOD". only way is to A) make friends with local fish clubs, or pet stores (they all know someone who has them already here) or B) take your chances with the mail and getting them confiscated by ag inspectors.

as for your second question, i have never seen an SS grade CRS even for sale in the US and i have been looking for months. i think the ones you see guys showing off they either bred themselves or imported from asia (its legal in the cont US).


----------

